# Flughöhe Null: Biken an der Schlei - Wo bekommt man Ersatzteile?



## Bejak (9. Juli 2020)

Moin, wir machen demmächst Urlaub bei euch da oben, wir haben ein Ferienhaus an der Schlei bei Kappeln. Ein paar Touren habe ich mir schon aus Komoot rausgesucht und auf den eigenen Standort angepasst. Der Hütti-Trail wird auch getestet. Jetzt die Frage, wenn mal was an den Bikes ist, wo bekommt man an besten/schnellsten Ersatzteile? Ist da Mega Bike in Schleswig eine gute Anlaufstelle? Den Laden gibts auch in Kiel und Flensburg, scheint also was größeres zu sein. Oder wo müsste man hin? Hoffentlich natürlich nicht, aber im Fall der Fälle wüsste ich schon gerne, wo ich hin kann. (Diverse Werkzeuge nehme ich natürlich mit.)


----------



## bursy (11. Juli 2020)

Denk positiv und nicht immer an Defekte.
Wenn ich mal etwas spezielles brauchte habe ich es online bestellt. die Händler hätten es auch erst besorgen müssen. Standardteile sollten aber überall vorrätig sein.
Die Strecken hier sind materialschonend, mangels längerer Steigungen wirst Du fast immer "Kette rechts" fahren. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bejak (11. Juli 2020)

Danke, dennoch, im Notfall will ich wissen, wo ich hin kann, ohne viel sinnlos durch die Gegend zu fahren.


----------



## Bejak (12. Juli 2020)

Erste Tour gut gegangen, gemütliche 42 km von Kappeln nach Lindaunis und zurück. Ich habe vor dem Urlaub an meinem Rad diverse Reparaturen durchgeführt, Kette, Kassette, Freilauf, und hatte ein bischen Sorge, dass was noch nich stimmt, aber alles bestens. Mein Sohnemann mit seinen 7 Jahren hatte aber doch gegen Ende ein bischen mit der Kondition zu kämpfen, und die Tochter wollte, dass ich alleine zurückfahre und sie dann von der Klappbrücke mit dem Auto abhole, aber als des dann Kuchen beim "Landarzt" gab, war sie wieder fit und der Rest der Fahrt war ein Klacks (mit Rückenwind!).


----------



## Mindflayer (15. Juli 2020)

Falls doch etwas passieren sollte, so hat BOC in Schwentinental mit die größte Auswahl in S-H.


----------



## Bejak (16. Juli 2020)




----------



## I_am_X (17. Juli 2020)

Steilküste Waabs wäre noch ein Anlaufpunkt, ist ganz nett und man steigert sich von 0,0mNN auf +10,0mNN  

Ansonsten würde ich keine Zeit mit Fahrradgeschäften in Eckernförde verschwenden. Werkzeug und Reparaturständer findet sich zur Not auch in meiner Garage.

Gruß aus ECK,
Björn


----------



## bursy (17. Juli 2020)

I_am_X schrieb:


> von 0,0mNN auf +10,0mNN


kurze Anstiege und noch kürzere Abfahrten

Siehst, geht doch, alles schön flach hier. Für Familien bestens geeignet und Wetter ist auch gut.
Eckernförde Begräbnisswald auch nur kurze Runden.


----------



## Bejak (17. Juli 2020)

Björn, klingt gut. Bin mächtig stolz auf meine beiden Kids, die haben 55km geschafft. das erste Stück rauf nach Gelting war am stressigsten, meine Tochter fand das doof und wäre beinahe in Weiterfahrverweigerung geendet. Aber als wir dann bei Charlotte (G. Birk) waren und am See die WIldpferde zu sehen waren, da war jeder Missmut verflogen. wir haben dann zwei Mal stopp gemacht, am Leuchtturm und noch ein Stück weiter unten, da konnten die Kids mal das Wasser testen. In Maasholm gabs dann nochmal lecker Fischbrötchen, Matjes, da kann ich mich reinsetzen. Nächste Tour wird wohl über das Langbett Karlsminde, das will ich unbedingt mal sehen, Waabs und Damp rauf bis Schönhagen gehen, und dann wieder rüber zum Haus.


----------



## Bejak (18. Juli 2020)

Die Tour haben wir heute gemacht. Die nach oben zum Geltinger Birk war insgesamt besser. Was mir an der heutigen Tour gefallen hat, war vor allem das Langbett und die lange kurvige Baumallee zwischen Pommerby und Gut Ludwigsburg. War aber gleichtzeitig eine Rennbahn für große Traktoren-Gespanne, man musste sich also in Acht nehmen... Ein paar Bauernhöfe unterwegs fand ich beeindruckend, das waren ja eher Schlösser... Die vielen Campingplätze zwischen Karlsminde und Waabs fand ich doof, lauter fette Bäuche beim Wett-Grillen oder schon beim Tortenschaufeln und überhaupt total überlaufen, nennen die das Urlaub? Die Steilküste von Waabs war schön aber ziemlich kurz und total überlaufen, da konnte man nicht wirklich fahren, weil man an den 2 "Steigungen" hinter irgendwelchen Pedelec-Fahrern hing, oder die von hinten kamen und ohne Rücksicht auf die noch selbsttretende Zunft da durch walzten. Das einzige Highlight von Damp war der Edeka zum Wasser nachfüllen, ich mag solche Bettenburgen nicht. "Damp 2000" klingt mir noch in den Ohren, war 1978 schonmal mit meinen Eltern zum kucken da, "DIe Zukunft des Badeurlaubs" hieß das damals - Malle auf Norddeutsch trifft es wohl eher, auch da entsprechend voll. Nein, Danke, nicht für mich und "2000" ist ja schon längst Vergangenheit, wir haben unseren Lieblingsstrand schon auf der Geltingtour gefunden, Golsmaas. Und die Steilküste vor Schönhagen war eher unfahrbar, der Anstieg mannshoch zugewachsen, und lauter schlaue Spaziergänger die alles besser wussten... Für Radfahrer verboten, wegen Naturschutz - und warum laufen Fußgänger dann da durch, und gleich so viele? Sind trampelnde Füße für den Naturschutz etwa besser? Für Radfahrer verboten, wegen Steilküste, könnte man ja runterfallen. Ok, aber in Waabs nicht? Fußgänger auch nicht? Und nebenbei, aus Richtung Schönhagen stand da kein Schild, es kamen ständig schiebende und vor Ansstrengung stöhnende Pedelec-Fahrer entgegen... Ach, lassen wir das... Zum Schluss noch verfahren, trotz Navi auf dem Rox 11, der markierte Weg endete dann in einer Sackgasse voller Brennessel, auf die Wegevorschläge in Komoot ist auch nicht immer Verlass, da ist wohl schon länger keiner mehr gefahren, und dann kamen wir auf der Suche nach einem anderen Weg von einer anderen Seite wohin, wo ich eigentlich schonmal war, habs aber aus der Richtung nicht erkannt (100 Meter weiter hätte ich es wohl erkannt), also wieder zurück, einen Einheimischen (SL-Nummernschild am geparkten Auto) an seinem Haus gefragt, der hat uns wieder in eine falsche Richtung geschickt, rumgeeiert bis wir endlich wo rauskamen, was ich wieder erkannt habe. Naja, hauptsache angekommen. Lieber nochmal rauf nach Gelting, vielleicht anders rum, oder die Schlei entlang, auch total schön. 

Beweisfotos




Bauernhof oder Schloss?




Keine grüne Hölle sondern total klasse zu fahren, wären da nicht die vielen riesigen Traktoren, wegen der man ständig ab in die Büsche musste.




Am Langbett




Picknick kurz vor Waabs




Das nennen die hier Steilküste.




"Damp 2000"




Höhe Null




Kurz vor Schönhagen

Mein Bub hat sich echt wacker geschlagen, die Tochter Anfangs wieder etwas unwillig, ab dem Langbett, also nach fast der Hälfte der Tour, taute sie langsam auf.


----------



## I_am_X (19. Juli 2020)

Wir waren zuletzt in Waabs als alle Campingplätze Corona-bedingt geschlossen hatten, das war total Klasse! 

Aber ich konnte mir da schon vorstellen, wie es aussieht, wenn da alles belegt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bursy (19. Juli 2020)

Bejak schrieb:


> Bauernhof oder Schloss?


Das ist ein Gutshaus. Ich freue mich für euch das ihr schöne touren machen könnt. Wenn jetzt mehr Höhenmeter dazu kämmen wurden die Kinder noch mehr knurren.
Sicherlich gibt es höhere Küstenklippen aber wir sind hier bescheiden.
Euch noch einen schönen Aufenthalt.


----------

